# How to extract the .SFV file====HELP!!!



## prateek_san (Apr 15, 2007)

guys please help i have downloaded a few files naming e.g."xxx.avi.001","xxx.avi.002"....and on ...... i have also downloaded the .SFV file which was also required.... now how can i see the video as a single file......
please help guys...

thanks...


----------



## eddie (Apr 15, 2007)

SFV file is nothing but a checksum file...something like MD5SUM. It can be used to ensure that the files you downloaded are not corrupt but not for extraction purposes. There must be some other file in the tree that needs to be extracted. Why don't you list the contents of your downloaded folder here and then may be we can help?


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks buddy...but their is no info on the page from where i downlded it........


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 15, 2007)

READ MORE ON SFV *HERE*


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks for the help guys...but winrar is not taking "xxx.avi.001" as a extraxtion file.......thats the problem....


----------



## pra_2006 (Apr 15, 2007)

u need HJ Split search it on google u will get it size is about 600KB


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 15, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> So that means it wasnt split with Winrar. May be try HJSplit.
> See
> *www.binaries4all.com/001/




its a big help........ really thanks.....


----------

